# [Gelöst] Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher



## Homerclon (22. August 2013)

*[Gelöst] Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Hi, heute kamen meine bestellten Lautsprecher an, *ESI uniK 04*.
Natürlich gleich angeschlossen, und direkt nach dem Einschalten ein nerviges Fiepen. Das dann noch von einem Kratzen bei Mausbewegungen und Scrollen unterstützt wurde.
Es lässt sich zwar übertönen, aber das ist keine Lösung, ich kann die Lautsprecher ja schlecht in leisen Passagen von Musik/Film/Spiel abschalten.

Angeschlossen sind sie über ein Y-Adapterkabel (1xMiniklinke (Stereo) auf 2x Klinke (Mono)) von _ProSnake_ (Thomann-Eigenmarke) an einer *ASUS Xonar D2X*.
Meine Kopfhörer (Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro) haben keinerlei Störgeräusche. Wenn kein Audio-Signal kommt, dann sind sie völlig ruhig, so wie ich das erwarte.


Bei unverändertem Aufstellungsort und gleicher Steckdose:
Am TV angeschlossen, ist nur ein fast nicht Wahrnehmbares Fiepen zu vernehmen, aber für den TV hab ich sie nicht gekauft.
Am Laptop (Akkubetrieb) angeschlossen war nichts von den Störgeräuschen zu hören.

Das Problem tritt also nur auf wenn die Lautsprecher an meinem PC angeschlossen sind.

_Was hab ich noch erfolglos versucht_:


Alle anderen Audio-Ports deaktiviert. (Hatte vorher eh nur zwei weitere Aktiv.)
Von Steckerleiste 1 (von Brennenstuhl - PC angeschlossen) auf Steckerleiste 2 (Billigware - unter anderem TV) - (Hängen aber eh beide an der selben Doppel-Steckdose.)
Stromstecker um 180° gedreht eingesteckt.
DVI-Stecker abgezogen. (Soll bei jemand anderem funktioniert haben.)
Verschiedene Audio-Einstellungen in Windows und Audio-Center von ASUS getestet.
Position der Lautsprecher leicht verändert.
An Onboardsound angeschlossen, hinten und Front-Anschlüsse
 IRQ lassen sich nicht ändern. Genauso wenig kann ich die Karte in einen anderen PCIe-Slot stecken, der zweite wird von der GraKa verdeckt.


*Hat jemand noch eine Idee?* Möglichst ohne das ich an irgendwelchen Kabeln herum doktorn muss, damit hab ich keine Erfahrung.

Sollten noch weitere Infos zu meinem PC benötigt werden, diese findet man in meinem Profil.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Hatte auch mal so ein schreckliches fiepen. Letztendlich war mein zu dünnes Mauskabel daran schuld weil es eben schlecht abgeschirmt ist. Ich werde mir keine zu dünnen Kabel mehr anschaffen. 
Vielleicht ist das ja auch dein Problem


----------



## alexloog (22. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Moin,

mir hat es mal geholfen die lautstärke bei 70 % einzustellen.


----------



## Homerclon (22. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Die Lautstärke (über Windows eingestellt) liegt bei 35%. Hab auch schon weniger/mehr probiert.
Da die Kopfhörer keine eigene Lautstärke-Regler haben, musste ich es darüber regeln.

Maus eben ausprobiert und abgezogen, keine Änderung.
Hab auch gleich Tastatur getestet, und LAN-Kabel. (Damit sind alle am PC angeschlossenen Geräte durch.)

Am PC muss es eigentlich liegen. Inzwischen auch an einem anderen PC getestet, dort kommt es nur zu einem niederfrequenten brummen, das beim Abspielen von Musik sofort verschwindet.

EDIT: An den Kabeln hab ich auch gewackelt, und verschiedene Positionen (weg von anderen (Strom)Kabeln), ausprobiert.
Soundtreiber (und Firmware) sind auch Aktuell.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Habe die Karte auch und da die die keinen Frontpanelanschluss bietet fällt ein Audiokabel schon raus. Versuche mal Kabel so zu verlegen das keines in die Nähe der Karte kommt


----------



## Homerclon (23. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Hab eigentlich alles aufgeräumt im Gehäuse, soweit Möglich.

Eben nochmal kurz eingeschaltet, während dem Spielen. Da kam noch ein Rattern dazu, das verdächtig nach einem Lüfter klang. Nach Minimieren des Spiels verschwand es sofort.
Aber drei meiner vier Gehäuselüfter kann ich ausschließen, die kann ich manuell steuern, und nach dem Ausschalten war das Geräusch noch immer. Der Vierte Lüfter ist aber mit einem anderen der Regelbaren Baugleich.
Ich würde fast schon auf die GraKa tippen, die auch direkt unterhalb der Soundkarte steckt. (Leider die einzige Möglichkeit.) Da die Störgeräusche nicht nur bei Mausbewegung, sondern auch beim Scrollen oder öffnen/schließen von Fenster beeinflusst werden.

Werde morgen mal die GraKa ausbauen, um zu testen obs daran liegt. Was ich eigentlich nicht hoffe. Da ich als Alternative nur eine iGPU (HD4250) habe.
Und ebenfalls nochmal nach den Kabeln schauen, ob alles weg ist.


----------



## dethacc (23. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Da du ja schreibst am Fernseher war auch ein leichtes fiepen zu hören und am Laptop mit Akku nicht könnte es vllt sein das irgend ein Gerät am Stromnetzt Störungen verursacht? Eventuell Dlan Adapter oder so etwas?


----------



## Homerclon (23. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Die Lautsprecher waren ja weiterhin am selben Stromnetz angeschlossen. Nur der Laptop selbst lief über Akku.
Beim TV musste ich zudem mit den Ohren direkt vor den Lautsprecher gehen, um es auch dann noch fast zu überhören.
Der PC war auch bei jedem Test immer an, und an der gleichen Steckdose wie die Lautsprecher.

Überall an denen ich die Lautsprecher angeschlossen habe, laufen auch über die selbe Sicherung, nur die Steckdose / Steckerleiste unterscheidet sich.
Trotzdem deutliche Unterschiede je nach Zuspielquelle.

Falls es für die Fehlerbehebung hilft:
Nach meinen erhaltenen Infos hat unser Stromnetz keine Erdung (gemeint war wohl moderne Nullung), nur eine klassische Nullung. (Sehr altes Stromnetz. - So die Erklärung eines ehem. Elektrikers)
Wenn das die direkte Ursache wäre, müsste es aber eigentlich von der Audio-Quelle unabhängig sein.


----------



## dethacc (23. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Daran könnte es ja schon liegen, habe bei mir auch noch Nullung ohne FI und getrennten Erdleiter und wenn ich die Waschmaschiene anwerfe kann ich bei etwas höher eingesteller Lautstärke aber leisen Ton am 5.1 im Wohnzimmer jeden richtungswechsel, Pumpenstart usw hören.
Das der PC das fiepen viel Lauter als der Fernseher abgibt könnte vllt an einer höheren Vorverstärkerleistung oder schlechterer Filterung liegen oder daran das der PC geerdet über die Dose ist und der TV meist nur übers eventuell vorhandene Antennenkabel? ka da musst du mal nen Elektrotechniker fragen.
Hochfrequente Störungen kommen zu den Lautsprechern eigentlich immer durch die Audioleitung und nicht vom Netz da würde es brummen mit 50Hz oder 100Hz

Was passiert eigentlich wenn du den Störungsfreien Laptop ans Netz hängst?


----------



## Homerclon (23. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Der TV läuft über Satellit.

Laptap am Stromnetz hab ich nicht getestet, mach ich ebenfalls morgen.


----------



## MetallSimon (23. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

HQ Cinch-Entstörfilter Masseentkoppler: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder NF-Entstörfilter, Frequenz 20 - 20.000 Hz, galvanische: Amazon.de: Elektronik könnte helfen.


----------



## Homerclon (23. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Laptop mit Netzbetrieb anstatt über Akku: Hallo Störgeräusche.
(Test ohne GraKa und optimierte Kabelverlegung hab ich daher nicht mehr getestet. - Dafür erfolglos andere Reihenfolge in der Steckerleiste getestet.)

Gut, jetzt bin ich einerseits froh das es nicht an der GraKa oder anderer Komponente im PC liegen sollte, andererseits weiß ich jetzt auch nicht weiter.

Die Störgeräusche sind übrigens kein Stetiger Ton, sie sind zwar durchweg zu hören, klingt aber ein wenig nach Morsecode.
(Kratziges Rauschen durchweg, zusammen mit einem piepen mit "Morsecode". - so klingts ohne Mausbewegung/Scrollen, das beides zwei neue Klänge erzeugt.)


@MetallSimon: Cinch ist unpraktisch, da müsste ich ja wieder mit Adapter hantieren.
Behalte ich aber mal als Option im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Homerclon (24. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Ich hab mal eine Audio-Aufnahme der Störgeräusche gemacht.
Ist nicht die beste Qualität, ist nur ein billiges Mikro und nur der bei Windows mitgelieferte Audiorecorder, aber man hört die Geräusche. (Das Klicken das man ebenfalls hören kann, ist die Maustaste selbst, kein Störgeräusch vom Lautsprecher.)

Evtl. muss man die Lautstärke etwas höher drehen und eine ruhige Umgebung haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Forum scheint Umlaut in Dateinamen nicht zu mögen.


----------



## Thallassa (24. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*



Homerclon schrieb:


> @MetallSimon: Cinch ist unpraktisch, da müsste ich ja wieder mit Adapter hantieren.
> Behalte ich aber mal als Option im Hinterkopf.





MetallSimon schrieb:


> HQ Cinch-Entstörfilter Masseentkoppler: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder NF-Entstörfilter, Frequenz 20 - 20.000 Hz, galvanische: Amazon.de: Elektronik könnte helfen.


 
Den Adapter gibt's auch für Klinke: http://www.amazon.de/Monacor-FGA-35...77325998&sr=8-2&keywords=entstörfilter+klinke

Ich würd's ehrlich gesagt damit als nächstes versuchen.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Wobei da dann die Klangqualität drunter leiden könnte. Das wird die Masseschiene vom PC sein, über die die Störgeräusche kommen. Einzige alternative wäre ein weiteres Gerät zwischen PC und Lautsprecher zu hängen(Vorverstärker oder ähnliches). Bei mir war die Lösung: Digital Stereo Audio Volume Control Combo KIT | eBay + externes Netzteil. Wichtig ist da halt nur, dass das Gerät eine eigene Stromversorgung hat und somit eine eigene Masse.


----------



## Homerclon (24. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Hab die Lautsprecher mal an eine andere Steckdose angeschlossen (wobei die an der selben Sicherung hängt), und weiterhin diese Störgeräusche.

Nun hab ich einen solchen Entstörfilter bestellt, hoffe das es damit wirklich verschwindet. Rückmeldung erfolgt dann kommenden Di-Do.
Aber falls jemand noch eine Idee einfällt, nur her damit.

So oder so schon mal danke für alle Tipps & Vorschläge, egal ob sie erfolgreich waren oder nicht.


----------



## Voodoo2 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Hab die Lautsprecher mal an eine andere Steckdose angeschlossen (wobei die an der selben Sicherung hängt), und weiterhin diese Störgeräusche.
> 
> Nun hab ich einen solchen Entstörfilter bestellt, hoffe das es damit wirklich verschwindet. Rückmeldung erfolgt dann kommenden Di-Do.
> Aber falls jemand noch eine Idee einfällt, nur her damit.
> ...



hatte auch mal sowas in der art 
hörte auf einmal nachts stimmen  und störgeräusche kein witz wahr sehr leisse das gantze

lag an der radio station die 200m weiter ist


----------



## Homerclon (25. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Radioempfang über die Lautsprecher, ohne Radioempfänger angeschlossen zu haben, hatte ich auch schon. Vor über 10 Jahren.
Das klang anders, und war nicht so nervig. Fand ich eher Witzig, weil es AFAIR kein deutscher Sender war.


----------



## Voodoo2 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Radioempfang über die Lautsprecher, ohne Radioempfänger angeschlossen zu haben, hatte ich auch schon. Vor über 10 Jahren.
> Das klang anders, und war nicht so nervig. Fand ich eher Witzig, weil es AFAIR kein deutscher Sender war.


 

tschechisch höchstwahrscheinlich die haben monster sende anlagen

bei mir war es meistens ein knaxen und sehr leise stimmen


----------



## .Tobi (26. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Hi,
ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung, ob so ein "Entstöhrungskabel" hilft sehr freuen, da meine ESI 08 an der selben Krankheit leiden. 
Allerdings habe ich nur dieses Fiepen, wenn ich die Maus bewege. Was es etwas abschwächt ist die Pollingrate der Maus zu verringern. Dadurch wird es bei mir etwas leiser, aber nicht ganz unhörbar.


----------



## Homerclon (28. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Massetrennfilter (und Klinke/Klinke-Adapter) ist eingetroffen.
Angeschlossen - Ergebnis: Sehr viel besser!
Die Störgeräusche sind leider nicht gänzlich verschwunden. *Aber*, um sie zu hören muss es still im Raum sein _und_ der Lautstärkeregler an den Lautsprecher selbst muss recht hoch gedreht werden. Selbst bei max. Anschlag, sind die Störgeräusche nur sehr leise, muss dazu mit dem Ohr nah an die Lautsprecher ran. Der Regelbereich der frei von Störgeräuschen ist, ist vollkommen ausreichend. Zumal über den PC ebenfalls einiges Spielraum bei der Lautstärkeregelung ist.
So kann es bleiben.

Ich hab den Trennfilter genommen der von Thallassa verlinkt wurde. Dazu war noch ein Klinke-Klinke-Adapter mit zweimal Weiblich nötig.
Da hab ich einfach den günstigsten genommen.

In Kundenberichten auf Amazon stand was von schwächer werdendem Bass & Allgemein Tonqualität. Aber das muss im kaum wahrnehmbaren Bereich liegen.
Der Bass ist noch immer recht ordentlich. Für die  geringe Größe der uniK04. Und auch die Tonqualität allgemein sehr gut, jedenfalls für den Preis.

So, nun noch Ideal aufstellen, und dann genießen. 

Nochmal Danke an alle.

@.Tobi: Hoffe konnte dir damit helfen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Massetrennfilter (und Klinke/Klinke-Adapter) ist eingetroffen.
> Angeschlossen - Ergebnis: Sehr viel besser!
> Die Störgeräusche sind leider nicht gänzlich verschwunden. *Aber*, um sie zu hören muss es still im Raum sein _und_ der Lautstärkeregler an den Lautsprecher selbst muss recht hoch gedreht werden. Selbst bei max. Anschlag, sind die Störgeräusche nur sehr leise, muss dazu mit dem Ohr nah an die Lautsprecher ran. Der Regelbereich der frei von Störgeräuschen ist, ist vollkommen ausreichend. Zumal über den PC ebenfalls einiges Spielraum bei der Lautstärkeregelung ist.
> So kann es bleiben.
> ...


----------



## Thallassa (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Naja, solche Filter gibt's ja auch bis in die 4-stellige Preisklasse hinein, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, oder? 
Für teurere Lautsprecher hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch etwas teureres in der 50€-Preisklasse empfohlen, aber so scheint er zufrieden zu sein und der Klang scheint auch nicht gelitten zu haben.


----------



## Hänschen (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*

Sind Massetrennfilter aus Spulen-Übertragern gebaut ?

Die übertragen ja das Signal über ein Magnetfeld zur anderen Seite, da berührt sich nix - quasi galvanische (komplette elektrische) Trennung wie ich meine.


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Naja, solche Filter gibt's ja auch bis in die 4-stellige Preisklasse hinein, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, oder?
> Für teurere Lautsprecher hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch etwas teureres in der 50€-Preisklasse empfohlen, aber so scheint er zufrieden zu sein und der Klang scheint auch nicht gelitten zu haben.


 

in 4-stelliger Preisklasse oh ja  man darf doch noch träumen
oder evtl noch eine steckdosenleiste in 4 stelligen (da kribbelts mich wieder ! einfach high end)


@*Hänschen*
gute frage 

wen keiner was weiß ?

bitte poste deine frage 
hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/heimkino-audio-video-player-tv-karten-unterhaltungselektronik/153


----------



## .Tobi (29. August 2013)

*AW: Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*



Homerclon schrieb:


> @.Tobi: Hoffe konnte dir damit helfen.


 
Ja, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Ich werde mir den dann auch gleich bestellen.


----------



## Homerclon (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Störgeräusche mit neuen Lautsprecher*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Sind Massetrennfilter aus Spulen-Übertragern gebaut ?
> 
> Die übertragen ja das Signal über ein Magnetfeld zur anderen Seite, da berührt sich nix - quasi galvanische (komplette elektrische) Trennung wie ich meine.


 Auf der Packung steht: "Galvanisch getrennte Ein- & Ausgänge."


----------

